# South Lake Tahoe CCO???



## messhead (Jun 24, 2007)

I looked on the locations list and didn't see one.  But I thought I saw another Specktra-ette post a haul for the outlets at the Y in South Lake Tahoe... Can someone help me out???


----------



## Dawn (Oct 28, 2008)

Stores at the Y Outlet Center - South Lake Tahoe, California
Maybe from the fragrance outlet?


----------

